# Italian Stops



## 115195 (Aug 5, 2008)

Now in Italy and at present am only armed with the Stell platz book I bought in Germany. It's the Bord Atlas version that came with the German book. Anyone got any tips concerning the Italian version if there is one? At Jesolo at the minute and there doesn't seem to be a great many options around here. Many thanks.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi

Where are you in Jesolo? I did not think any sites were open?

Northern Italy is tricky at this time of year for open campsites unless you are in the ski areas.

You could use the ACSI website to see if any sites are open 12 months of the year.

I know of three at Lake Garda that are open, but only one can take a TAG comfortably, the second can do so if you are happy to manoeuvre a bit.

If you are venturing to Tuscany, camping Le Soline is open. I am told it is ok but I have never stayed there.

Haggle for prices at places that are open.

There are also two aires at Garda - one at Preschiera del Garda - 15 euro per night and another on the north west side of the lake, but tricky acess for a tag.

The car/coach park at Sirmione is usually unmanned in January and does have motorhome spaces.

Russell


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Italian stops*

 Buon giorno spitnpolish,
welcome to winterish 'sunny' Italy!
For campsites open go to
www.camping.it

for aree attrezzate (camper overnight stops with facilities, usually Euro 10 - 15 per night) or aree di sosta (camper overnight stops with limited facilities, often free, sometimes an overnight metered charge 5/7/10 Euros) go:
www.camperweb.it
www.camperonline.it
www.guidacamper.com
to name but a few.

the last one is also published in book form. You should find it at a good bookshop, or possibly in the larger motorway serice areas.
There is actually plenty open, even in the winter months.
Have a look at my post re the Motorhome Show at Massa Carrara.
Weather forecast is set to get better over the weekend.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## 115195 (Aug 5, 2008)

Once again many thanks for the advice. At the moment we're on a deserted site in Lido di Venezia-Jenolo kinda like Morecambe in December or even July  Waiting for my ACSI to get to me then I'll have a few more options. Bumped into Jackie O n Bill last month and Spivy really great couple. Off on another jaunt today to who knows where. Thanks again A thawed out Bessie & Family


----------



## 115195 (Aug 5, 2008)

Once again many thanks for the advice. At the moment we're on a deserted site in Lido di Venezia-Jenolo kinda like Morecambe in December or even July  Waiting for my ACSI to get to me then I'll have a few more options. Bumped into Jackie O n Bill last month and Spivy really great couple. Off on another jaunt today to who knows where. Thanks again A thawed out Bessie & Family


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Italian stops*



eddied said:


> Buon giorno spitnpolish,
> welcome to winterish 'sunny' Italy!
> For campsites open go to
> www.camping.it
> ...


Thanks eddied, I will find those sites useful later this year


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Here's a list of sites you might find useful. They are primed for Sardinia but you can find the other regions OK

http://www.turismoitinerante.com/php/sosta/italia/visu_reg.php?s_Regione=Sardegna&

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/affichaireE.php?Pays=ITALIE

http://www.camperclubitalia.it/Links+Utili/Aree+di+sosta/Sud/default.aspx#sardegna

http://www.camper.netsurf.it/ Click on "Sosta" then "AA Italia"

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## wineciccio (Jan 13, 2009)

*Italy touring*

Hi mate try this www,archiescampings.com have a good time


----------

